
Seeing an elephant is easier than describing one - joeborza
We&#x27;re looking for the best Elephant quotes for our startup EnergyElephant.com.<p>Please let us know your best ones.
======
7483293738
An elephant is a big animal with thick grey skin, the trunk is his
nose/arm/tool. He has 4 cylindrical legs, one tail and big ears. The brain is
well developed, if you are cruel to an elephant he will remeber.

------
00117
An elephant never forgets.

